# Automatisch den aktuellen Tag+Monat+Jahr in Dropdown Feld einlesen



## zigosch (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Liebe Helfer,
ich bin langsam am verzweifeln.....
Ich habe ein Formular erstellt, darin soll der Besucher den TAG   DATUM   JAHR über ein Dropdown Menü auswählen. Soweit so gut. 

Jetzt mein Problem: 
Ich will das der aktuelle Tag, wie z.B. Heute der 24   Okt.    2007 automatisch beim aufruf der Seite im Formular steht, die anderen Tage+Monate sollen jedoch noch sichtbar bleiben... Wahrscheinlich macht man das im PHP

Wäre super wenn ihr da mal kurz drübersehen könntet 


PS: habs schon geschafft das über den Befehl den Monat bzw. Tag automatisch zieht
<option value="<?php echo date("m"); ?>">Feb.</option>

HIER DER CODE:


```
<select name="starttag" size="1" class="menu">
	      		
				<option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">1</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">2</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">3</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">4</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">5</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">6</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">7</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">8</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">9</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">10</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">11</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">12</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">13</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">14</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">15</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">16</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">17</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">18</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">19</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">20</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">21</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">22</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">23</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">24</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">25</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">26</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">27</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">28</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">29</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">30</option>
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">31</option>
			
				
      </select>
&nbsp;
<select name="monat" class="menu_datum">
		 1
                <option value="<?php echo date("m"); ?>">Jan.</option>
                2
                <option value="<?php echo date("m"); ?>">Feb.</option>
                3
                <option value="<?php echo date("m"); ?>">Mrz.</option>
                4
                <option value="<?php echo date("m"); ?>">Apr.</option>
                5
                <option value="<?php echo date("m"); ?>">Mai.</option>
                6
                <option value="<?php echo date("m"); ?>">Jun.</option>
                7
                <option value="<?php echo date("m"); ?>">Jul.</option>
                8
                <option value="<?php echo date("m"); ?>">Aug.</option>
                9
                <option value="<?php echo date("m"); ?>">Sep.</option>
                10
                <option value="<?php echo date("m"); ?>">Okt.</option>
                11
                <option value="<?php echo date("m"); ?>">Nov.</option>
                12
                <option value="<?php echo date("m"); ?>">Dez.</option>
      </select>
&nbsp;
<select name="jahr" size="1" class="menu">                           
                
                <option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>" >2007</option>
				<option value="<?php echo date("d"); ?>">2008</option>
      </select>
```


VIELEN DANK FÜR EURE HILFE


----------



## Timo_B (24. Oktober 2007)

Das was du suchst, ist eigentlich HTML aber wird mit PHP eingefügt.

Das wichtig ist, wenn du sagen wir mal den 24. schon ausgewählt haben willst muss das so aussehen.


```
<option value="24" selected>24</option>
```

Der eigentliche Knackpunkt ist das *selected* das sagt aus das dieser Punkt ausgewählt sein soll (selected also )

So wie machst du das mit PHP am einfachsten. Da fällt mir Spontan dazu ne schnelle Lösung ein:


```
<?php
$tag = date('d');
$nr = "\n";

for($i=1;$i<=31;$i++) {
	if($i <= 9) {
		$value[$i] = '0'.$i;
	} else {
		$value[$i] = $i;
	}

	if($value[$i] == $tag) {
		$selected[$i] = ' selected';
	} else {
		$selected[$i] = '';
	}
	
	echo '<option value="'.$value[$i].'"'.$selected[$i].'>'.$value[$i].'</option>'.$nr;
}
?>
```

Gruß
Timo

P.S. Ungetestet!


----------



## zigosch (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi Timo,
vielen vielen danke für den code, hat super geklappt
Jetzt hätte ich aber noch eine Frage: Kann man es vielleicht bei dem Monat machen das er nicht 01 - 12 anzeigt sondern wie bisher Jan., Feb. Mär., usw...
THX


----------



## Timo_B (24. Oktober 2007)

Klar kann man das  Ungefähr so:


```
$monat = date('m');
$nr = "\n";
$monat_name['01'] = 'Januar';
$monat_name['02'] = 'Februar';
$monat_name['03'] = 'März';
$monat_name['04'] = 'April';
$monat_name['05'] = 'Mai';
$monat_name['06'] = 'Juni';
$monat_name['07'] = 'Juli';
$monat_name['08'] = 'August';
$monat_name['09'] = 'September';
$monat_name['10'] = 'Oktober';
$monat_name['11'] = 'November';
$monat_name['12'] = 'Dezember';

for($i=1;$i<=12;$i++) {
    if($i <= 9) {
        $value[$i] = '0'.$i;
    } else {
        $value[$i] = $i;
    }

    if($value[$i] == $monat) {
        $selected[$i] = ' selected';
    } else {
        $selected[$i] = '';
    }
    
    echo '<option value="'.$value[$i].'"'.$selected[$i].'>'.$monat_name[$value[$i]].'</option>'.$nr;
}
```

Du kannst natürlich die Namen beliebig ändern.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## zigosch (24. Oktober 2007)

SUPERRRRR
Du bist echt der Hammer
also jetzt klappt es (fast), 
komischerweiße zeigt er mit jetzt nur noch die Monate: Okt., Nov. Dez. an

Wie zeigt er mir denn die anderen monate auch an?

hier die vorschau: 
http://schloss-grubhof.at/Website/inhalte/buchungsanfragen/text/buchungsanfrage.php

THX


----------



## Timo_B (24. Oktober 2007)

du hast es zu früh kopiert  Du musst aus


```
$monat_name[01]
```


```
$monat_name['01']
```
 machen 

also auch bei den andern


----------



## zigosch (24. Oktober 2007)

PERKEKT  ;-)

1000-Dank nochmal


----------



## Timo_B (24. Oktober 2007)

kein Ding


----------

